# Essere padre



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2017)

Se si scrive "mio padre è" su Google, il primo suggerimento che compare è "mio padre è stato per me l'assassino". Il secondo, "mio padre è un re". L'ultimo, "mio padre è morto". Cerchiamo il padre che tentiamo di ripudiare? Il cattivo, l'anaffettivo, l'assente, il padrone, l'insindacabile? Non esattamente.
_Mio padre è stato per me l'assassino_ è il titolo di una poesia di Umberto Saba, una delle pochissime dedicate a suo padre, che aveva abbandonato la madre, ancora incinta: era lei che, quando parlava di lui, lo chiamava "l'assassino". A vent'anni, cioè nel 1903, Saba ritrovò e incontrò suo padre e scoprì un poeta "dolce e astuto", lieve, incapace di star fermo, un avventuriero destinato all'amore di molte donne.

Non che i padri vagabondi si siano estinti, ma di sicuro è assai più frequente ascoltare racconti di papà stanziali, responsabili, presenti, affannati. Eppure, l'indicizzazione del motore di ricerca più usato al mondo ci riporta a una poesia dedicata a un padre vitellone. Accade perché in quei versi c'è il racconto di una correzione che ci ossessiona, tanto ci è cara. I padri si correggono e noi correggiamo lo sguardo su di loro: è complicato capire quale delle due operazioni sia conseguenza dell'altra o se siano entrambe frutto di un'emancipazione culturale, di un'evoluzione biologica, dell'elisione di alcuni tabù che hanno trasfigurato gli archetipi. I padri rivendicano la tenerezza e ripudiano l'autorità, sempre più convinti che la genitorialità sia partecipazione. Di recente, lo scrittore Errico Buonanno ha pubblicato, su Pagina99, una lettera alle "mamme maschiliste": le donne che, davanti a un papà che assolve compiti tradizionalmente materni, si mostrano scettiche, sardoniche, beffarde. 



l padre era la norma: crescere significava infrangerla. L'evoluzione del diritto dipende dalla capacità di infrangere la norma, per crearne una migliore: con i padri ci si allenava a far progredire il giusto​
"Il tempo vola. Non so quanto ancora potranno durare queste coccole, per quanto tempo lei vorrà stringersi a me. Quando sarà un'adolescente, sarò la persona più imbarazzante della sua vita": l'Huffington Post ha raccolto la testimonianza di un padre che lotta con sua moglie per convincerla a lasciare che sua figlia dorma nel letto con loro.
Nel 1991, Spielberg usò la storia di Peter Pan per raccontare di un avvocato che, rintracciando la sua infanzia, rimasta viva dentro un mondo intero che è andato avanti senza di lui (l'Isola che non c'è), smette di fare il padre e torna ad esserlo. In _Hook_, è la moglie a ricordare al marito che il tempo in cui i figli desiderano stare accanto ai padri è limitato, finisce in fretta ed è importante goderselo. A ventisei anni da quel film, accade esattamente il contrario.
Per secoli, fare il padre è stato qualcosa di distaccato dall'essere padre, cioè dal sentirne l'afflato, dal parteciparne emotivamente: un compito circoscritto, preciso, mutuato dalla legge, dall’ordinamento, ma non dalla natura.
Il papà difendeva, assicurava la sfera materiale del vivere, rappresentava l'anello di congiunzione con la società, con il mondo, il fuori. Un anello che non si smetteva mai di doversi guadagnare. Il padre era la norma: crescere significava infrangerla. L'evoluzione del diritto dipende dalla capacità di infrangere la norma, per crearne una migliore: con i padri ci si allenava a far progredire il giusto.
"Il padre contadino era un tiranno, ma era un padre. Il padre operaio di oggi è un cretino seduto davanti alla tv": nel suo _Il_ _gesto di Ettore,_ lo psicanalista Luigi Zoja riporta questa frase di una sua paziente. È una testimonianza che racconta bene un risentimento più o meno palpabile nei confronti della nuova paternità. È quel risentimento che ha reso il racconto della vecchia paternità la nuova urgenza della letteratura: un racconto improntato a una correzione che consiste non tanto nel voler affermare che anche i padri hanno un cuore, quanto nel voler rintracciare il buono di quei padri inflessibili, autoritari, assenti. Per scagionarli? Forse.

In _Mio padre era fascista_, Pierluigi Battista racconta la storia di un "fascista repubblichino che odiava Elio Vittorini", perbenista, borghese, attento al galateo: lo fa per mandarsi a processo, perché è stato, per anni, un figlio ideologico, anziché un figlio e basta. Alla fine della lettera che Giampiero Mughini ha indirizzato a Battista, a proposito di questo romanzo, è scritto: "Dopo il 25 aprile 1945 non ci sono più fascisti e antifascisti: ci sono persone, ognuna con la sua storia, il suo dolore, la sua memoria. Con le etichette ideologiche mi ci pulisco le scarpe". E così, lo sguardo di un figlio su suo padre ha sovrapposto l'uomo alla storia, interrompendo la linearità ottusa del pensiero ancora convinto che dentro un fascista non potesse annidarsi un uomo.


"Bisogna che dietro al papalotto festoso ci sia sempre, in filigrana, il "Signor Padre" del tempo antico", scriveva Giovanni Ansaldo nel suo delizioso _Il vero signore. Manuale di Belle Maniere_​
Il libro di cui si sta parlando moltissimo negli ultimi giorni è _La più amata_, di Teresa Ciabatti: niente padre fascista, ma autoritario, professore, benefattore, "santo del paese", sì. E nonostante questo, la figlia di un uomo così lindo, scrive oggi: "ho quarantaquattro anni e non trovo pace". Il protagonista di _Pastorale Americana_, lo svedese, è un padre borghese, amorevole, gentile, presente. Un grande lavoratore, un imprenditore illuminato, un cittadino esemplare, altamente morale, in quel modo statunitense cartolinesco ma religioso. Nulla di tutto questo impedisce a sua figlia di rivoltarglisi contro, ripudiarlo, abbandonarlo. Un dramma che è impossibile sapere se la trasformazione dei padri in compagni eliminerà. 
I padri cucinano, ma non nutrono: Zoja fa notare che la nuova ossessione maschile per i fornelli tradisce un modello imprenditoriale. Solo la madre nutre d'istinto: "o meglio - scrive Zoja - il nutrimento archetipico paterno non è mai materiale, ma solo culturale e spirituale". Accedendo alla corporeità del rapporto filiale, la dimensione spirituale è stata azzerata: i padri sono ridotti a corpi.

"Bisogna che dietro al papalotto festoso ci sia sempre, in filigrana, il "Signor Padre" del tempo antico", scriveva Giovanni Ansaldo nel suo delizioso _Il vero signore. Manuale di Belle Maniere_. E non per nostalgia del bel tempo andato o perché quando i ruoli erano fissati, le identità non andavano in frantumi (Zoja scrive che l'evaporazione del padre c’è già con Ettore che, sulle porte Scee, per farsi riconoscere dal figlio Astianatte, deve togliersi l'armatura: quale madre ha mai dovuto farsi riconoscere dal proprio figlio?). "Il padre deve giocare ma sempre per elevare i figli al livello della propria scrivania e non per abbassarsi a quello del cavalluccio", scrive. Senza quella elevazione, non c'è padre, quindi non c'è figlio: ci sono due amici che possono solo coprire a vicenda le proprie marachelle. Ettore eleva Astianatte sulle porte Scee e lo consegna al futuro, gli imprime il passo in più rispetto al padre. Quello dell'elevazione del figlio tra le braccia del padre era un gesto simbolico che in antichità veniva persino considerato sacro. Secondo Zoja, “gli uomini hanno dato le dimissioni dalla paternità proprio rifiutando la dimensione simbolica.

Il gesto di Ettore è stato inteso materialmente: il padre vuole elevare il figlio nella società e fa di tutto perché viva una condizione più agiata della sua. Così, non versa i suoi simboli nel bambino: versa denaro in un conto bancario". Invece, un uomo che alzava un neonato verso il cielo, stava scegliendolo come figlio, stava facendosi pubblicamente carico della sua paternità, della sua sicurezza, della sua vita e sta anche, soprattutto, immettendolo davanti a sé. Era un’iniziazione al futuro, al progresso e al sacrificio necessario per ottenerlo. La relazione tra padre e figli trasponeva quel passo in avanti dal simbolico al concreto.
Sparito questo contorno rituale, dice ancora Zoja, "da autorevole il padre si fa indegno e l'uomo cade in una solitudine senza precedenti. In tutta la storia, la donna non ha conosciuto una catastrofe simile".


----------

